# Whats the Big Idea?



## murph (2 May 2010)

The big idea Irvine Harbour



Long since shutdown


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 May 2010)

nice hdr!


----------



## lil-lynx (4 May 2010)

omg soooooo nice ,  love how the sky looks mysterious and the water is fog, i take it this has been edited ? what where the settings you used on your camera ?, keep up the pictures


----------



## murph (11 May 2010)

Cheers this is actually a merge of 3 different exposures and then much pp work in photoshop.


----------



## lil-lynx (11 Aug 2010)

Bit cheeky but could you send me the image, it would look amazing as my background on my computer


----------



## murph (12 Aug 2010)

no worries, PM me your email address and I'll get it sent


----------



## Graeme Edwards (12 Aug 2010)

Very nice.

HDR gets lammed to much IMO. It looks punchy and crisp. Nice work.


----------



## John Starkey (12 Aug 2010)

HDR Right,what soft ware did you process it in ?

john.


----------



## murph (18 Aug 2010)

It was photomatix.

just the trial so I've had to clone out the watermarks...can you tell  

Also much work done in PS.


----------

